# Changer l'adresse IP de l'ordinateur



## dado (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je détiens un PowerBook G4 sous Tiger 10.4

Pour me mettre à jour, je viens d'acquérir un MacBook Pro 10.7.2 sous Lion

D'où l'intérêt de relier les deux au réseau de ma Freebox HD; le Tiger en filaire par Ethernet, le Lion en Wi-Fi sur le réseau personnel de ma Freebox.

J'obtiens le message d'alerte ci-dessous :m

sur le Lion :

Un autre périphérique du réseau utilise l'adresse IP de votre ordinateur (indication de l'adresse IP)
Essayez de vous reconnecter ultérieurement.
Si les problèmes persistent, changez l'adresse IP de cet ordinateur ou celle de l'autre périphérique.

Sur le Tigre

Alerte! Configeration (indication de l'adresse IP) utilisé par (xx.xx.xx.xx.xx.xx) serveur DHCP (xxx.xxx.x.xxx)

Je voudrais bien changer l'adresse IP du Tigre pour mettre fin au problème. Pouvez -vous m'expliquer comment procéder.

Je me doute que ce problème est à la base d'autres désagréments, comme l'impossibilité de configurer mon compte mail.

Merci de votre aide

dado


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2012)

Va peut-être voir du coté du partage d'IP qui n'est peut-être pas activé ...


----------



## ntx (4 Mars 2012)

Un classique de la FB : vérifier sur sa console internet Free que la fonction routeur de la FB est bien activée. 
Si c'est le cas, vérifier dans les réglages réseau des préférences système que le DHCP est bien utilisé.


----------



## Younia13 (4 Mars 2012)

C'est la première fois que je vais aider quelqu'un sous Mac, j'espère ne pas dire de bêtises...
Il faut d'abord paramétrer le routeur de la FreeBox dans ton espace personnel :
Ip freebox : 192.168.0.254
DHCP activé : Non
&#8232;Début DHCP : 192.168.0.1
&#8232;Fin DHCP : 192.168.0.50&#8232;
Ip DMZ : 192.168.0.0&#8232;
&#8232;clique sur : Envoyer

Ensuite, sur le Mac :
Préférences > Réseau
Configurer Ipv4 Manuellement
Adresse IP : 192.168.0.1 ou 192.168.0.2 ou ... (Une adresse par ordinateur)
Sous-réseau :255.255.255.0
Routeur : 192.168.0.254

Clique sur "Avancé" > Onglet DNS
Ajouter les deux serveurs suivants (avec la touche +) :
212.27.53.252
212.27.54.252

Tu fais la même chose pour tous les ordinateurs du réseau, et du coup, plus de problème de conflit !


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2012)

Perso j'activerais le DHCP .... :mouais: pour ne pas avoir à configurer le mac en manouel


----------



## dado (5 Mars 2012)

Merci à tous de votre application à me dépanner.

Sur la Freebox j'ai suivi les conseils précis de Younia13 à l'exception du DHCP qui était activé et que j'ai laissé en l'état.

Puis, j'ai appliqué les changements sur le port Ethernet du Mac neuf sous Lion.

Jai rempli tous les champs comme expliqué par Younia13 avec une adresse IP 192.168.0.2

Lorsque j'observe mon réseau Wi-Fi perso, il est toujours affiché à l'adresse IP 192.168.0.10

Cela est-il normal ?

à bientôt


----------



## meskh (5 Mars 2012)

Rien de bien exceptionnel  et si ton Web fonctionne sur toutes les machines, c'est tout bon pour toi ...


----------



## djm (5 Mars 2012)

Le DHCP facilite les configurations mais peut aussi compliquer en partage en intranet .Donc j'opterai pour la config manuel avec des IP ne chevauchant pas la plage d'IP du routeur.


----------



## chafpa (6 Mars 2012)

+ 1

J'ai désactivé le DHCP et mis tout mon réseau en IP manuel (7 appareils dont déco sat et NMT)


----------

